# Fat Santa



## RVGleason (Dec 18, 2019)

Nothing says Christmas like a Fat Santa. Please feel free to post your favorite Fat Santa photos and images.


----------



## TwoSwords (Dec 19, 2019)

RVGleason said:


> Nothing says Christmas like a Fat Santa.



Wow. I want one.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 21, 2019)

Me too!


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 29, 2019)

What a beautiful about a blue Santa dress? In the wait for a SSBBW lady like Teighlor to be seated in my lap. I was very eager to make her wish come true no matter if she was nice or naughty girl!!!


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 23, 2021)

Here’s a Fat Santa cookie jar to fatten Santa with.


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## roundmyselfout (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## RVGleason (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## FFAscinated (Jan 21, 2022)

Mrs. Santa! He doesn't need a new suit! He needs to fill out the big one. Time for BAKING, not sewing!


----------



## RVGleason (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Sonic Purity (Jan 27, 2022)

This was still up in the neighborhood early this week (but was down as of today):


This was right after a major windstorm. Usually this house’s yard is much cleaner. Here’s a closer view:


One might figure that he’s surfing locally. What i think is actually happening is this is how Santa spends his time in the southern hemisphere after making his deliveries.


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Mar 7, 2022)

Fat Santa and Mrs. Claus.


----------



## FFAscinated (Mar 7, 2022)

RVGleason said:


> Fat Santa and Mrs. Claus.
> 
> View attachment 148589
> 
> View attachment 148590


salt and pepper shakers?


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 7, 2022)

FFAscinated said:


> salt and pepper shakers?



Yes.  🌶


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Nov 24, 2022)

Next to fat Santa’s, chubby Pilgrims are nice too!


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## FFAscinated (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 25, 2022)

Just to be clear, not my idea of a good time!


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 25, 2022)

One I drew!


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## RVGleason (Dec 31, 2022)




----------

